# Mahindra Reva showcases new Electric Cars & Quick Charge technologies



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

Mahindra Reva - who created the world's cheapest Electric Car - The Mahindra e2o at around $13,000 (Blog from an owner - www.pluginindia.com/1/post/2013/09/why-i-got-the-mahindra-e2o.html), 
has now showcased 
an Electric Sports Car - Mahindra Halo (not the game! hehe!)
an Electric Sedan - Mahindra Verito Electric (which will be released this year)
and DC Quick Charge technology.

More details here!
http://www.pluginindia.com/1/post/2014/02/auto-expo-2014-focus-on-mahindra-reva.html

India will soon have more EV options! Thanx to Mahindra Reva.

I do know that these cars are not as powerful and fun as Tesla, Nissan Leaf etc, but its a start for us


----------



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

They have adopted the CHAdeMo standard for the quick charge.

What do you guys think about that?
Is that a good thing or its better to wait for SAE Combo plug?


----------

